# filmmaking in chiang-mai query



## mikebwriter (May 29, 2015)

I have three questions:
1. visa?
2. filmmaking community?
3. jobs in Chiang-Mai/near Chiang-Mai?

I'm an emerging filmmaker/writer/game designer/cartoonist from New Zealand.
But I make my main income right now as a freelance writing mentor.
I'm thinking of spending 6 months in Asia to attempt to make a feature movie shot on video - at the moment I'm looking at Chiang-Mai.
Is this possible visa-wise?
Also is there a filmmaking community in Chiang-Mai?
After that I want to visit Kobe, Japan.
Then I will look at emigrating to either Japan or Thailand.

I have made short movies before on zero budgets.
I have a screenwriting degree and a level 6 art diploma with honours.
I've had work experience touring a children's play, working at a tv station and a radio station as well as an art gallery - but didn't really enjoy that last one.
I also have had a data entry job - which I enjoyed.

I would be open to doing some kind of job in Thailand as well.

My plan is to make 6 short movies in 6 weeks at 15pgs/mins each week - for principal photography. And then 6 weeks (6 days/wk and 5hrs/day) of principal photography at 3pgs/mins each day. 3 months for pre and post. This will either be on a zero or micro-budget, the cast and crew would be fed and rewarded with pre-wrap, wrap and final cut parties. Ideally the cast and crew would also be paid and in most cases that is feasible, all depends on the budget - which depends on whether I can raise funding or earn enough from my creative work and/or find a job.

I'm interested in social enterprises, manga shops or publishers/anime shops or publishers/convention management and sustainable product management.

I'm a foodie. I love markets and food stalls, I'm a freelancer but also a nerd and I love travelling. fave shops would be comic shops, used bookstores, dvd stores, quiet cafes and cool restaurants. I'm a big retro gaming, tabletop gaming and arcade machine fan. I'm a fan of cosplay but not directly involved myself - though I would like to write about the scene.

I can afford the cost of travel within 2 years.
But I will need to be earning to cover cost of living. So either my freelancing picks up, I get published or I find a job in Thailand.

I have been around the world a few times, and have been to Shenzen and Hong Kong - which I loved.


----------

